# Prepaid Zweitkarte



## Lillet (15 März 2016)

Weiss denn jemand einen Anbieter von Prepaidkarten, bei dem ich eine Zweikarte bekomme, so dass ich auf Tablet und Handy mit demselben Paket surfen kann ?


----------



## Hippo (16 März 2016)

Nö, da ist mir keiner bekannt.
O2 soll mal sowas gehabt haben, mittlerweile eingestellt
zumindest sagt das Tante Gurgel


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 März 2016)

Das haben eigentlich alle, musst dich nur mal beim Support durchfragen nach Twincard oder Ultracard. Congstar hats auf jeden Fall. Aber warum muss es eigentlich Prepaid sein?


----------



## BenTigger (16 März 2016)

Warum nicht?

ich hab dadurch bessere Kontrolle und keine Vertragslaufzeiten mit Grundgebühren, wenn die mich ärgern.
Dazu ist es für meine Nutzung wesentlich günstiger als mit Vertrag.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 März 2016)

Naja, Prepaid sagt ja nur was über die Zahlungsweise aus, ggü. Postpaid. Z. B. Congstar, Smartmobil und die anderen Billigheimer haben auch Tarife mit monatlicher Kündigungsfrist aber vollem Leistungsspektrum.


----------



## BenTigger (16 März 2016)

Ich will aber nicht im Januar Simkarte beantragen, für Februar März kündigen im April neu beantragen, im Mai kündigen und das alle paar Monate im Wechsel. 
Das volle Leistungsspectrum habe ich bei Prepaid auch.
Nur weil dir das nicht ins Bild deiner Nutzung passt, müssen nicht alle das selbe Nutzungsbild haben.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 März 2016)

....das stimmt wohl - kann jeder halten, wie er will!


----------



## Fridobims (12 November 2016)

Das gibts neuerdings bei Lidl / Vodafone


----------



## TuiBlu (21 November 2016)

Also ich habe bei Aldi angerufen und die meinten das gibt es nicht


----------



## AlanH (2 Januar 2017)

ja aber lidl macht das jetzt


----------



## Dracher (8 Juni 2017)

Ab 15.6. soll das zusammen mit den anderen Umstellungen bei Aldi kommen


----------



## Walpurga (22 August 2017)

Leider gibts bis heute keinen einzigen Prepaid Anbieter der das hat


----------

